# La. flooding aftermath



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Great post Mike! I love to fish exotic places but there is also no place like helping out those at home!!!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's a good list of guides for those interested. 
http://laflyfish.com/info/guides.php


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If anybody is interested in fishing down there with a guide PM me. I know most of those guys (its a great list by the way) and have fished with a handful of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

pt448 said:


> Here's a good list of guides for those interested.
> http://laflyfish.com/info/guides.php


pt448, That's exactly what i hoped we'd see on this forum. Thank you so much!


----------

